# FS: RaceChip RS 1.4T $260



## JPB5749 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey guys, I know this isn't the classified but I need to sell this ASAP as I am in need of the funds. I am selling my RaceChip RS for the 1.4 Jetta. It adds a good amount of power and makes the car more enjoyable to drive. I have had it over 5k miles with no issues or CEL. It retails for $330 and I am selling it for $260. It comes with all the harnesses and instructions you need. It also has an app you can use to connect and control the module from your phone. Thanks!


----------

